# GPS routing jobs for Efficiency



## Jkochensparger

What app or program are you using to route your jobs. I searched and did not find what I was looking for. I put some jobs in google maps but you have to click on each pin to get to the next job. There has to be a better way. I have good route sheets but addresses are hard to see at night.


----------



## tpendagast

Jkochensparger said:


> What app or program are you using to route your jobs. I searched and did not find what I was looking for. I put some jobs in google maps but you have to click on each pin to get to the next job. There has to be a better way. I have good route sheets but addresses are hard to see at night.


This is really dependent on how much you want to spend


----------



## sota

I'm not sure how many stops you can put in a route, or if you can even save a route in the app, but have you tried Waze?

eta: just looked; waze only supports 1 additional stop on a route.

(leaving this here for future reference.)

eta2: routeXL lets you put in up to 20 stops at a time, if that helps.


----------



## BossPlow2010

Did you check out service autopilot?


----------



## absolutely

landscape Management Network. LMN for short, with the phone app it will give them directions from one job to the next and show what job they are clocked into via GPS in realtime. You can also change their route at any time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

absolutely said:


> landscape Management Network. LMN for short, with the phone app it will give them directions from one job to the next and show what job they are clocked into via GPS in realtime. You can also change their route at any time.


I gots to get that.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I gots to get that.


You do???....That's what I used at TCLA...The Plowlord can give you a review


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You do???....That's what I used at TCLA...The Plowlord can give you a review


I used it when we did Lake Trust for them, except I did it on a computer since I didn't take the time to train everyone who went there on it's use.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> I used it when we did Lake Trust for them, except I did it on a computer since I didn't take the time to train everyone who went there on it's use.


That's nice...


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> I gots to get that.


LMN works better for service based dispatch (snow plowing, lawn mowing) but if you do more projects (landscape installs etc) Manage 360 is better.
They are comparably priced, but over all manage 360 is better, both do similar things (pros of each listed above)


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> LMN works better for service based dispatch (snow plowing, lawn mowing) but if you do more projects (landscape installs etc) Manage 360 is better.
> They are comparably priced, but over all manage 360 is better, both do similar things (pros of each listed above)


Did that used to be QXPress\Alocet?


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did that used to be QXPress\Alocet?


No

Express became work wave
Manage 360 is an offshoot from dynascape


----------



## tpendagast

For snow I still like snowman/snowboard


----------



## tpendagast

I guess they don't call it snowboard anymore 
http://www.operasoft.ca/en/

There's also crew tracker which was developed by the guy (name escapes me) who runs the RND for snow ex liquid division , back when he was a contractor

He sold the software to John Allin 
It is less expensive and works well


----------



## tpendagast

https://www.crewtrackersoftware.com/


----------



## Jkochensparger

Lots of good options,
Has anyone used routesavvy?


----------



## Jkochensparger

I plan to use this on a driveway route and want to minimize the hunting for addresses while trying to optimize my route. 
I have a good route to export, just need someplace to land it.


----------



## Boomer123

I use 
https://www.speedyroute.com


----------



## Jkochensparger

Speedy route, 
Do you load the map into your phone/tablet or is there a imbedded link to your route?
If you get to one job does it prompt you to the next?


----------



## Boomer123

Jkochensparger said:


> Speedy route,
> Do you load the map into your phone/tablet or is there a imbedded link to your route?
> If you get to one job does it prompt you to the next?


no the program just sorts my route for most efficient driving.


----------



## Herm Witte

tpendagast said:


> https://www.crewtrackersoftware.com/


I bought into it two years ago. It is horrendously user intensive. Huge learning curve. Spent tons of time on it. IMO, don't even think about it.


----------



## DeVries

We've had these units in our vehicles for a number of years. Easy to use, there is no contract to sign like most of the others out there. Depending on the unit you install there are inputs for just about anything, salter on/off, plow up/down/ strobe lights on/off etc.

https://www.geotab.com/


----------



## tpendagast

Herm Witte said:


> I bought into it two years ago. It is horrendously user intensive. Huge learning curve. Spent tons of time on it. IMO, don't even think about it.


Good to know

I know little about it 
Just threw it out there as "existing"


----------



## tpendagast

Jkochensparger said:


> I plan to use this on a driveway route and want to minimize the hunting for addresses while trying to optimize my route.
> I have a good route to export, just need someplace to land it.


The thing about gos directions is they're only accurate to a certain point 
So easier to find a parking lot of a commercial site than a driveway which could be way off if you're accuracy is off +|- 50 ft

In the dark , with a driver not familiar with the route, you can still plow the wrong place 
Unless you have specifically geo fenced the property (if your program/app has that feature) 
Happens to me on lawn mowing 
We have KBS presence app we use to plow post offices, I can log into the job site a quarter mile away... not horrible for a post office , they're hard to miss... but that'd be a nightmare on driveways


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping

I use Jobber and love it I got it this spring so haven’t got to use in the winter but I don’t for see any issues. It was great with mowing. Helps you optimize your rough. It also can track the time your at a property any expense you get prom preforming a job


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Had my one thought for the year occur to me this morning. A program like LMN allows GPS tracking while on site correct? Time in, time out. 

But it doesn't track a piece of equipment really, just the smartphone of the employee?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had my one thought for the year occur to me this morning. A program like LMN allows GPS tracking while on site correct? Time in, time out.
> 
> But it doesn't track a piece of equipment really, just the smartphone of the employee?


Smart phone or Tablet of Employee...All our trucks and loaders have tablets dedicated to each piece of equipment..The piece of equipment along with employee are being tracked...Dispatch along with maps, notes and all other pertainent information is sent through the tablet


----------



## Luther

Jkochensparger said:


> What app or program are you using to route your jobs. I searched and did not find what I was looking for. I put some jobs in google maps but you have to click on each pin to get to the next job. There has to be a better way. I have good route sheets but addresses are hard to see at night.


Try staking your sites, put one of your small signs in a very visible spot, and require basic training by having your guy drive his route at least once during the daytime so he's familiar with his route.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Smart phone or Tablet of Employee...All our trucks and loaders have tablets dedicated to each piece of equipment..The piece of equipment along with employee are being tracked...Dispatch along with maps, notes and all other pertainent information is sent through the tablet


Still through LMN?

One thing I want is even the small sidewalk tractors to have GPS so we know they're moving.

And maybe I said it already, but I really want to get back to 2 way radios (which can have GPS) to get away from phone calls and texts while plowing.


----------



## Defcon 5

I don’t know who it’s through...I will find out for my “buddy”...I do know it shows everything...If the truck is sitting or moving...Where it is...Speed of vehicle...Etc


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> I don't know who it's through...I will find out for my "buddy"...I do know it shows everything...If the truck is sitting or moving...Where it is...Speed of vehicle...Etc


Didn't he just reply to this thread?


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Didn't he just reply to this thread?


No


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> No


Oh...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Oh...


This is at my real job where I make a living wage...Not my hobby job


----------



## Mr.Markus

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had my one thought for the year occur to me this morning. A program like LMN allows GPS tracking while on site correct? Time in, time out.
> 
> But it doesn't track a piece of equipment really, just the smartphone of the employee?


I haven't got into these only cause I'm just one guy .I did consider one for records keeping a few years ago and tried to get a demo at a landscape show for how easy it was to operate but the guys demo failed and all I could think was if I was near a snowbank when that happened that's where it would end up...
I like my route inspection sheets, they are quick, but it would be nice to have added tracking to back up I was where I said I was, cause I'm hearing that with paper I'm considered a liar first by anyone who disputes what I have recorded.


----------



## Defcon 5

The tablet stays in the truck....Starts up when the truck starts...Everthing they need to know and should know shows up on there...This is out of a mixer


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187527
> The tablet stays in the truck....Starts up when the truck starts...Everthing they need to know and should know shows up on there...This is out of a mixer


Do you have to Windex all the screens for the drivers in the mornings...?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> This is at my real job where I make a living wage...Not my hobby job


Oh...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> Do you have to Windex all the screens for the drivers in the mornings...?


Don't you have unsuspecting women to troll and take pictures of at the local gas station


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 187527
> The tablet stays in the truck....Starts up when the truck starts...Everthing they need to know and should know shows up on there...This is out of a mixer


You don't drive a mixer...why are you taking a pic inside one?

Is that one of the hillbilly brothers mixers?


----------



## Ajlawn1

Defcon 5 said:


> Don't you have unsuspecting women to troll and take pictures of at the local gas station


No. I drive a Ford so I cannot drive around just to do so when there is no snow just to see what the competition is doing...


----------



## Defcon 5

Ajlawn1 said:


> No. I drive a Ford so I cannot drive around just to do so when there is no snow just to see what the competition is doing...


Understood


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> You don't drive a mixer...why are you taking a pic inside one?
> 
> Is that one of the hillbilly brothers mixers?


Yes it is...


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had my one thought for the year occur to me this morning. A program like LMN allows GPS tracking while on site correct? Time in, time out.
> 
> But it doesn't track a piece of equipment really, just the smartphone of the employee?


Yes 
That's the draw back

I have gps on my trucks (which cost money) and time tracking software... but none of the tech companies offer both in one package ... mind boggling... why not??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> Yes
> That's the draw back
> 
> I have gps on my trucks (which cost money) and time tracking software... but none of the tech companies offer both in one package ... mind boggling... why not??


Well, mainly because a phone isn't tied to a truck\piece of equipment.

I guess it comes down to whether you want to track the work or equipment or both.


----------



## tpendagast

Defcon 5 said:


> Smart phone or Tablet of Employee...All our trucks and loaders have tablets dedicated to each piece of equipment..The piece of equipment along with employee are being tracked...Dispatch along with maps, notes and all other pertainent information is sent through the tablet


Do you have problems with damage/theft of the tablets?


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> Still through LMN?
> 
> One thing I want is even the small sidewalk tractors to have GPS so we know they're moving.
> 
> And maybe I said it already, but I really want to get back to 2 way radios (which can have GPS) to get away from phone calls and texts while plowing.


We've gone back to two way radios 
Gawd they're expensive 
Remember when radios were cheaper than cell phones?


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> Well, mainly because a phone isn't tied to a truck\piece of equipment.
> 
> I guess it comes down to whether you want to track the work or equipment or both.


Yea 
Both from the same source would be nice 
The two things right now don't talk or interface so you have to manually reference them against eachother 
Maddening

"Yes ma'am we do plowing, but if you want sanding or salting you have to call someone else and I might plow after they've applied because what I do won't cooperate with what they do"
That's how I feel about tech companies and their incomplete software

You can put lmn on a tablet 
But what if someone steals your truck? (Which has happened more than once for us) 
You can easily separate the tablet

Similar with equipment like you mentioned 
Where's the tablet go on the ssv?

A sidewalk truck is parked most of the time


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> Similar with equipment like you mentioned
> Where's the tablet go on the ssv?
> 
> A sidewalk truck is parked most of the time


I'm not quite as concerned with that, because the truck is going to every location. But we have 3 tractors staged at customers' sites that I want to know are moving. Yes, they can call or text, but it's still nice to know they're working.


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm not quite as concerned with that, because the truck is going to every location. But we have 3 tractors staged at customers' sites that I want to know are moving. Yes, they can call or text, but it's still nice to know they're working.


Well I guess that comes down to tablet again 
If it's remotely parked, can the tablet be secured in a way some vagabond can't climb in and steal it?

Can't tell you how many times we've recovered trucks (quickly) after someone stole it due to GPS you can't see it know is there.

Do all the tablets need their own WiFi/cell service to work in the field?

45 cell bills a month just for data, gets pricey too


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> Do all the tablets need their own WiFi/cell service to work in the field?
> 
> 45 cell bills a month just for data, gets pricey too


I'm assuming so...yes, it would get very spendy.

Then I would rather look into the radios with GPS, at least I'm getting 2 uses out of 1 thing.


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'm assuming so...yes, it would get very spendy.
> 
> Then I would rather look into the radios with GPS, at least I'm getting 2 uses out of 1 thing.


Yea
We use Motorola 
And the gps radio thing is spendy as well 
Problem with the GPS radio thing is it doesn't tell your driver where to go, or they're in the right place, just Tracks them.

Geo fencing is handy for that


----------



## Defcon 5

tpendagast said:


> Do you have problems with damage/theft of the tablets?


Our plant in Downtown Detoilet the crack heads stole 25 tablets out of the mixers a few years back...They got them all back when the fools tried to pawn them at a shop a mile away...That location has security now


----------



## tpendagast

Defcon 5 said:


> Our plant in Downtown Detoilet the crack heads stole 25 tablets out of the mixers a few years back...They got them all back when the fools tried to pawn them at a shop a mile away...That location has security now


We get it pretty rough here 
Guys steal trucks or stuff out of trucks when say, the shovel crew pulls up to a property and their working on the site 
Along comes Johnny joy ride and poof there she goes!

We've just followed the gps to go get our truck

I've almost bumped into a few guys face to pistol barrel but it's probsbly better I just missed the thieves.

Our "plan" would be to take the tablets out when we park at the end of the shift 
But then if the truck/equipment is stolen we can't find our rig


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Had my one thought for the year occur to me this morning. A program like LMN allows GPS tracking while on site correct? Time in, time out.
> 
> But it doesn't track a piece of equipment really, just the smartphone of the employee?


Not sure if this helps you Mark.

Exaktime just introduced equipment tracking. Looks to work pretty slick for us to keep track of time on equipment that I can bill for hourly outside of hourly standard rate.

https://www.exaktime.com/blog/equipment-tracking-is-here/?utm_campaign=Monthly Newsletter - Customer&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=68710307&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--xKKjAU6d6zmalXfqU2Sgwfw7twmZQuKx4tdvzd19XZKnVPkArUbP_89eUf20QUZkfrKR7qXYZdWr6FhDdBd9NlQBf7sMY0MINbgQfZptECIdvP3w&_hsmi=68710307


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Not sure if this helps you Mark.
> 
> Exaktime just introduced equipment tracking. Looks to work pretty slick for us to keep track of time on equipment that I can bill for hourly outside of hourly standard rate.
> 
> https://www.exaktime.com/blog/equipment-tracking-is-here/?utm_campaign=Monthly Newsletter - Customer&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=68710307&_hsenc=p2ANqtz--xKKjAU6d6zmalXfqU2Sgwfw7twmZQuKx4tdvzd19XZKnVPkArUbP_89eUf20QUZkfrKR7qXYZdWr6FhDdBd9NlQBf7sMY0MINbgQfZptECIdvP3w&_hsmi=68710307


Thanks...I need to poop or get off the pot. Took a look at LMN, still have to check into CLIP's new online thingy, but the intro video is 50 minutes long.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks...I need to poop or get off the pot. Took a look at LMN, still have to check into CLIP's new online thingy, but the intro video is 50 minutes long.


If you have any questions on the Exaktime, shoot me a text. I am pretty happy with it so far. I have been running it for a year now and it works every well.


----------



## Philbilly2

Mark Oomkes said:


> Took a look at LMN,


Have they fixed the freeze up or what ever was going on?

I looked at them once too and read a ton of reviews about the program freezing all the time.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks...I need to poop or get off the pot. Took a look at LMN, still have to check into CLIP's new online thingy, but the intro video is 50 minutes long.


Can't sit still for 50 minutes??....Or are you concerned the 50 minutes will cut into your valuable trolling time?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Can't sit still for 50 minutes??....Or are you concerned the 50 minutes will cut into your valuable trolling time?


Yes...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Philbilly2 said:


> Have they fixed the freeze up or what ever was going on?
> 
> I looked at them once too and read a ton of reviews about the program freezing all the time.


Not sure...program is definitely impressive. It's less expensive than CLIP but we have been using CLIP for a few years now and all our data is there. There would be the learning curve as well as inputting a lot of data. And these *()^*& software companies lock up YOUR data. Stop paying the fee, and you can't access it. Pisses me off. So I would have to print everything off that I would possibly need before stopping.


----------



## Oxmow

Verizons networkfleet will track sidewalk size equipment as to when its running or not. It will do vehicles with all the tech info like truck is moving, parked, parked while running, even mileage, speed, and such. It is real time in the vehicles, but the smaller equipment only get a two minute ping.


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> Thanks...I need to poop or get off the pot. Took a look at LMN, still have to check into CLIP's new online thingy, but the intro video is 50 minutes long.


Mark

I've had clip since 2001 
It's buggy 
It's old tech
Nearly everyone does everything better 
We've been looking into alternatives

The bonus to it is 
It's cheap 
And if you're a one man circus (the owner does all the admin) it can work pretty well
For larger companies where there are multiple operators, managers, office people ... it doesn't share well at all


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> Not sure...program is definitely impressive. It's less expensive than CLIP but we have been using CLIP for a few years now and all our data is there. There would be the learning curve as well as inputting a lot of data. And these *()^*& software companies lock up YOUR data. Stop paying the fee, and you can't access it. Pisses me off. So I would have to print everything off that I would possibly need before stopping.


If you're still in clip desktop the data is yours 
There's a lot of companies now that offer a pretty seemless transfer of clip data 
Lmn
Hindsite 
Manage 360

But all of them are considerably more pricey than clip 
Without using clip 2 go or ITc mobile clip is only $80/mo, compared to everything else out there... it's super cheap


----------



## BossPlow2010

Philbilly2 said:


> If you have any questions on the Exaktime, shoot me a text. I am pretty happy with it so far. I have been running it for a year now and it works every well.


I don't have your phone number so I'll ask here, what services of there's do you utilize?
I spoke with them back in December and got a quote (including setup fee and for five people it was around $350 plus an activation fee of $200)

Since we're talking about equipment tracking, what are you guys doing to keep track of smaller equipment such as snow blowers, trimmers, backpack blowers, edgers, etc...
Seems like serial number stickers just fall off and having such similar equipment, I always forget when it was purchased etc,
I've seen some people use metal tags stamped with a number, curious though.


----------



## tpendagast

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don't have your phone number so I'll ask here, what services of there's do you utilize?
> I spoke with them back in December and got a quote (including setup fee and for five people it was around $350 plus an activation fee of $200)
> 
> Since we're talking about equipment tracking, what are you guys doing to keep track of smaller equipment such as snow blowers, trimmers, backpack blowers, edgers, etc...
> Seems like serial number stickers just fall off and having such similar equipment, I always forget when it was purchased etc,
> I've seen some people use metal tags stamped with a number, curious though.


Have you seen tile?

https://www.thetileapp.com/en-us/


----------



## BossPlow2010

tpendagast said:


> Have you seen tile?
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com/en-us/


Ya, I used to have one in my wallet for when I would lose it, the problem was when the battery died, looks like they make one w/ a replaceable battery


----------



## Philbilly2

BossPlow2010 said:


> I don't have your phone number so I'll ask here, what services of there's do you utilize?
> I spoke with them back in December and got a quote (including setup fee and for five people it was around $350 plus an activation fee of $200)
> .


Not sure what you mean? I think you are referring to the job punch station and what not?

My guys all have the mobile apps on their phones and tablets. Foreman on the sites have a higher level of access, so they are able to enter the "hall guys" on their sites into Exaktime. Every job that we have has a name, guys punch in and out using phones or tablets. The equipment tracking is new, but for me looks to be useful as I bill for a "rental" every time that a skid/ excavator/ man lift etc. goes out on a T&M project. So hopefully this will help us not to miss any opportunity to bill for those things.



BossPlow2010 said:


> Since we're talking about equipment tracking, what are you guys doing to keep track of smaller equipment such as snow blowers, trimmers, backpack blowers, edgers, etc...
> Seems like serial number stickers just fall off and having such similar equipment, I always forget when it was purchased etc,
> I've seen some people use metal tags stamped with a number, curious though.


I use a Dremel to engrave a number on every new tool. All numbers start with the date put into service. So if I put a new drill into service today, the number would be 1191 - (January of 2019 - tool number one.) Tools are then entered on a spread sheet. From that spread sheet, when gang boxes are loaded before heading to a job, you can cut and paste a box spread sheet to tape to the lid of the box so that people on site know that all the tools are back in the box. If it is a truck specific tool, it gets the truck number on it so at the end of the day, you only take your truck number tools to your truck and don't end up with multiple if working with another man who has a truck that day.


----------



## Philbilly2

tpendagast said:


> Have you seen tile?
> 
> https://www.thetileapp.com/en-us/


Milwaukee has that built into some of their tools. You can also use a thing called a "tick" which appears to be the same as a tile.

They are only useful if you are within Bluetooth range... completely worthless for finding tools back in my opinion...


----------



## tpendagast

Philbilly2 said:


> Milwaukee has that built into some of their tools. You can also use a thing called a "tick" which appears to be the same as a tile.
> 
> They are only useful if you are within Bluetooth range... completely worthless for finding tools back in my opinion...


The Milwaukee one key and tick will work with any one who has the app installed

So if someone with the app on their phone is within Bluetooth range of your device at a pawn shop or job site.. you can still see where it is - it doesn't need to be you who are in range of it.

With one key you can also lock your tool, so even if someone takes it, it will not operate for them - only works when you are in range or unlock it.

It's a little more useful than you think.

I'm not as familiar with how tile communicates

It may very well be only short distance


----------



## Philbilly2

tpendagast said:


> The Milwaukee one key and tick will work with any one who has the app installed
> 
> So if someone with the app on their phone is within Bluetooth range of your device at a pawn shop or job site.. you can still see where it is - it doesn't need to be you who are in range of it.
> 
> With one key you can also lock your tool, so even if someone takes it, it will not operate for them - only works when you are in range or unlock it.
> 
> It's a little more useful than you think.
> 
> I'm not as familiar with how tile communicates
> 
> It may very well be only short distance


It someone takes a tool, and it does not work, they will throw it in the trash... so to recover said tool, you have to be in bluetooth range of the trash can that your tool is on.

Useless...


----------



## tpendagast

Philbilly2 said:


> It someone takes a tool, and it does not work, they will throw it in the trash... so to recover said tool, you have to be in bluetooth range of the trash can that your tool is on.
> 
> Useless...


Well

Someone has to be in range of the trash can , not necessarily you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> Well
> 
> Someone has to be in range of the trash can , not necessarily you.


What trash can?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

tpendagast said:


> I've had clip since 2001


I started in '95, took a break with QX...in a lot of ways QX was worse than CLIP. Especially after they stopped supporting it.



tpendagast said:


> It's buggy
> It's old tech


Not terribly buggy.

But it is about 20 years past moving to a new format\database thing.



tpendagast said:


> It's cheap


Yes and no, actually LMN would be cheaper for us. At least the online version with as many crews as we run in the winter.



tpendagast said:


> And if you're a one man circus (the owner does all the admin) it can work pretty well
> For larger companies where there are multiple operators, managers, office people ... it doesn't share well at all


Yes and no, there are times I can't do things because my office person is inputting route sheets. But, there are times I can't do things in QB because 2 other users are logged in. And I'm pretty sure they aren't using FoxPro.



tpendagast said:


> If you're still in clip desktop the data is yours


Using CLIP XE, the only option I liked when I started using it again.

Once you stop paying the fee, you're SOL.



tpendagast said:


> Without using clip 2 go or ITc mobile clip is only $80/mo, compared to everything else out there... it's super cheap


You may want to check your info...CLIP increased pricing to $100/month back in July I believe.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

tpendagast said:


> The Milwaukee one key and tick will work with any one who has the app installed
> 
> So if someone with the app on their phone is within Bluetooth range of your device at a pawn shop or job site.. you can still see where it is - it doesn't need to be you who are in range of it.
> 
> With one key you can also lock your tool, so even if someone takes it, it will not operate for them - only works when you are in range or unlock it.
> 
> It's a little more useful than you think.
> 
> I'm not as familiar with how tile communicates
> 
> It may very well be only short distance


Tile is bluetooth. Someone within bluetooth range has to have the app, then your app can find it. Useful in a city, not so much in the sticks. Batteries are non-replacable, but you just buy a new one once a year or so. No monthly fee.


----------



## Aerospace Eng

Just checked.... Some of the new models have replacable batteries. Not sure if this is good or not.


----------



## tpendagast

Aerospace Eng said:


> Tile is bluetooth. Someone within bluetooth range has to have the app, then your app can find it. Useful in a city, not so much in the sticks. Batteries are non-replacable, but you just buy a new one once a year or so. No monthly fee.


I guess now the new tiles have replaceable batteries

The one key Milwaukee works the same way 
Anyone who has the app can report the tools location 
You don't need to be using the app 
It's passive


----------



## tpendagast

Mark Oomkes said:


> I started in '95, took a break with QX...in a lot of ways QX was worse than CLIP. Especially after they stopped supporting it.
> 
> Not terribly buggy.
> 
> But it is about 20 years past moving to a new format\database thing.
> 
> Yes and no, actually LMN would be cheaper for us. At least the online version with as many crews as we run in the winter.
> 
> Yes and no, there are times I can't do things because my office person is inputting route sheets. But, there are times I can't do things in QB because 2 other users are logged in. And I'm pretty sure they aren't using FoxPro.
> 
> Using CLIP XE, the only option I liked when I started using it again.
> 
> Once you stop paying the fee, you're SOL.
> 
> You may want to check your info...CLIP increased pricing to $100/month back in July I believe.


Maybe they didn't raise the price with us 
We've been a long term customer and we're not using ITC 
That might be the difference.

I could have sworn LMN, hindsite and manage 360 were all in the same price range , which is $15,000 for us 
I'll have to check that

I remember liking lmn the least mainly because they had no customer support for set up 
Just "watch the videos"
We backed out of buying it for that reason


----------



## Herm Witte

I do not consider myself an expert in this area at all, but cloud computing is the future if not now. PC computing is becoming a thing of the past just like a lot of stuff on shelves at the shop.We need to get over "owning" the software. We are now buying a service just as we are providing one to our clients. We have been with Clip for a long time. Issues have always been resolved and most often quickly. So their support is very good. I tried several others simultaneously and never found anything that fit our business as well or better than Clip. We migrated to ClipITC this past spring and ran XE and ITC side by side. In August we started billing out of ITC and totally stopped using XE. It has gone pretty well. Since ITC is real time you are able to see where a crew is logged in and what has been serviced in real time. ITC is a program that continues to be developed and having had numerous personal conversations via chat, telephone, and face to face I like where the program is headed and am confident that the folks at Clip will continue to work on developing and improving ITC to be a leader in its field. 

Oh and they did not pay me or ask for my comments.


----------



## tpendagast

Herm Witte said:


> I do not consider myself an expert in this area at all, but cloud computing is the future if not now. PC computing is becoming a thing of the past just like a lot of stuff on shelves at the shop.We need to get over "owning" the software. We are now buying a service just as we are providing one to our clients. We have been with Clip for a long time. Issues have always been resolved and most often quickly. So their support is very good. I tried several others simultaneously and never found anything that fit our business as well or better than Clip. We migrated to ClipITC this past spring and ran XE and ITC side by side. In August we started billing out of ITC and totally stopped using XE. It has gone pretty well. Since ITC is real time you are able to see where a crew is logged in and what has been serviced in real time. ITC is a program that continues to be developed and having had numerous personal conversations via chat, telephone, and face to face I like where the program is headed and am confident that the folks at Clip will continue to work on developing and improving ITC to be a leader in its field.
> 
> Oh and they did not pay me or ask for my comments.


Dave Tucker, Bill Wright and Glenn Zior Are the ones who originally sold me on Clip

As the three have moved out of the daily ops (Glenn and bill no longer with the company at all) I have noticed the innovation and moving forward severely lacking 
They haven't had any serious improvents since 2004

For whatever reason we've been told to wait ITC isn't ready (or advanced enough?) for us yet, so stay on xe

The other thing with cloud is if you've got no internet you can't do anything 
Apparently that's semi common (a few times a year) in Alaska 
Maybe not anywhere else anymore.

Their snow and projects lacks pretty far behind the functionality of their main program as it does competitors.

It doesn't do multiple log ins at the same property well (requires a work around) 
(Ie truck 1 is at Walmart for an hour and truck 3 goes to help) 
It doesn't do multi day projects well at all 
I still don't understand after all this time, if you enter the employees times (or they log in via mobile device) why it won't just do payroll without having to do the data entry into Quickbooks manually (back when they were still developing clip this was a pretty common request, not just from myself)

They went through a lot of trouble to make it look like QuickBooks but it doesn't sync or share with it very well at all.
I think they were one of the first Inuit partners if not the first but many other programs seem to do this much better.

Also multiple people on multiple platforms should be able to work in it without interrupting each other. 
I could understand not being able to work on mrs Smith at the same time , but locking eachother out of it by using it is frustrating.

Has that gone away or mitigated heavily in ITC? 
we haven't used it much past the demo 
Keep being told it's not "ready" for us yet.


----------



## leigh

Just breezing through,you guys seem to have the NSPs beat with the technology! Don't want to hear anymore griping !


----------



## Herm Witte

tpendagast said:


> could understand not being able to work on mrs Smith at the same time , but locking eachother out of it by using it is frustrating.


I have made it clear that is very important to our snow operation. In addition the ability to start over on a route without finalizing is very important and they are aware.


----------



## tpendagast

Herm Witte said:


> I have made it clear that is very important to our snow operation. In addition the ability to start over on a route without finalizing is very important and they are aware.


Herm
I've been using clip for nearly two decades 
I was around when they were beta testing the snow module 
I'm very aware of what it can do 
And the multiple things it can't do

They don't seem to concerned with keeping up with other more developed programs out there, that are much newer than they are.
I suspect that had something do with them using fox pro vs other software foundations , but I know next to nothing about software programming, just how to use it on my end.


----------



## Herm Witte

As in all products and services there is always room for improvement. I stand by my comments regarding ClipITC. The younger generation is now the driving force and they do listen.


----------



## tpendagast

Herm Witte said:


> As in all products and services there is always room for improvement. I stand by my comments regarding ClipITC. The younger generation is now the driving force and they do listen.


They haven't had a meaningful update to their software functionality in almost 20 years

What driving force?


----------



## Herm Witte

The younger generation is the driving force behind the development of ClipITC. Have you tried it? We are using it. You have valid points about earlier versions of Clip. Desktop was basic and improved overtime. XE a notch or two above Desktop. Now ITC is better than XE. Their development is focused on ITC. We obviously have different views and my comments are based on my knowledge obtained using the product.


----------



## ilovemowing

Herm Witte said:


> I do not consider myself an expert in this area at all, but cloud computing is the future if not now. PC computing is becoming a thing of the past just like a lot of stuff on shelves at the shop.We need to get over "owning" the software. We are now buying a service just as we are providing one to our clients. We have been with Clip for a long time. Issues have always been resolved and most often quickly. So their support is very good. I tried several others simultaneously and never found anything that fit our business as well or better than Clip. We migrated to ClipITC this past spring and ran XE and ITC side by side. In August we started billing out of ITC and totally stopped using XE. It has gone pretty well. Since ITC is real time you are able to see where a crew is logged in and what has been serviced in real time. ITC is a program that continues to be developed and having had numerous personal conversations via chat, telephone, and face to face I like where the program is headed and am confident that the folks at Clip will continue to work on developing and improving ITC to be a leader in its field.
> 
> Oh and they did not pay me or ask for my comments.


Do you still use this software? Do you use it for plowing?


----------



## Herm Witte

ilovemowing said:


> Do you still use this software? Do you use it for plowing?


Yes we do. Feel free to give me a shout and ask away. 616 318-7221.


----------



## ilovemowing

Herm Witte said:


> Yes we do. Feel free to give me a shout and ask away. 616 318-7221.


what's a good time to call? I did call the clip company yesterday.


----------



## Herm Witte

ilovemowing said:


> what's a good time to call? I did call the clip company yesterday.


I'm available now if you like. Tomorrow afternoon as well.


----------



## ilovemowing

Herm Witte said:


> I'm available now if you like. Tomorrow afternoon as well.


I'm sorry, I just got your message. I'll be in my office today, if you have time today, I'll try to check back in and see.


----------



## snoworks1

We use Nextraq, just like the big boys do. We have been using it since 2012. They actually worked with us, to tailor a system, to fit our needs. High end tech, data and support(very rarely needed). 

Peace!


----------



## m_ice

snoworks1 said:


> We use Nextraq, just like the big boys do. We have been using it since 2012. They actually worked with us, to tailor a system, to fit our needs. High end tech, data and support(very rarely needed).
> 
> Peace!


Whats the cost per piece of equipment?


----------



## snoworks1

m_ice said:


> Whats the cost per piece of equipment?


$52.95 a month, per unit, in season. 
$25.00 a month, per unit, off season.


----------



## snoworks1

snoworks1 said:


> $52.95 a month, per unit, in season.
> $25.00 a month, per unit, off season.


I just did the math a few months ago and have spent $24k since I started using Nextraq, in 2012. I have had between 4 and 7 units in this time span.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Ouch


----------

